# Vacuum formed "Skimboard" project~ raw veneer or 1/8' ply?



## cleanbeachgroup (Sep 17, 2011)

*Vacuum formed "Skimboard" project~ Please Help!*

I want to make a professional grade skimboard, used for riding in shallow water, this variation is what is called flatland skimboard due to its featured bidirectional shape with constant "rocker" which is a term used to describe the bend the board has enabling the rider to plane on the water. its laminated wood veneer layers for increased stregnth are said to be bound with epoxy resin for increased shape hold and durability.

If you are reading this I am FULLY committed to making this project happen, even it it takes me YEARS. I'm not kidding. I have been saving and purchasing the tools to do this for some time now... I am committed to getting this done and would really appreciate any of your help.

Generally the board will be 20" wide, 43" tall and 3/8" to 1/2"thick made from birch, maple or possibly a more affordable plywood while I'm still "green" at making these boards. I thought I could graduate to more expensive woods.

I need help with a few aspects of this project::

** Wood selection, use 1/8 ply or more layers of thinner veneer.

** What kind of Epoxy Resin to use, should i use cheaper glue between plys

** Making the mold I will use to laminate the layers of wood into shape: its pretty much a spoon shape.

** Getting Vinyl and making own bag or buying one.

** Adhering Laminate to wood, cutting wood and HPL

** Cutting and Routing Edges, Finish coat.


*WOOD:*
I want to vacuum press multiple layers of raw veneer (or thin 1/8 plywood instead??) using epoxy resin (or a cheaper alternative??) to hold a curved shape, water resistance and duribility. Is it Possible to buy veneer that is wider than 12" (like 22") or should I use two skinnier pieces and mate them?
OR
Should I use 1/8" birch ply and use 3 layers? i've found that the thicker plywood comes in the sizes I need and thought this would be a way to save on cost by using less epoxy resin.

*Resin*
I need to figure out where to get this stuff, I've found it online which seems to be cheapest option but most of those listings don't have much product details so I don't know If I'd be getting the right stuff.
I've called marine supply stores in my area and the quoted me like 35 bucks for a quart
I've seen online they have gallon kits for that much. Just not sure what to choose.
*
** Making the mold*
This will undoubtedly be the most difficult part for me, I have researched and determined I have two options: build a mold out of wood, or try to get it drawn and CNC'd out of foam. 
Since I'm not trained on CAD I am leaning toward building it but I fear my skills might not produce the smooth curve in the board I am looking for.

I found this project and think its really similar to what I want to make... 
http://forums.wakeboarder.com/viewtopic.php?t=74843
i'm pretty sure I could replicate something like that I just am hoping that it comes out like I want is all.

*** Getting Vinyl*
I've read a lot that upholstry shops are a good place to get vinyl. I was wondering how THICK of vinyl do I need for this process? I am only bending a half inch or less of wood and the curve is very shallow only about an inch as well. I was wondering If I could save on getting a thinner vinyl?

***Adhering Laminate to wood, cutting the wood and HPL*
I guess this is in the WAY future but, it would probably be MOST effective to include the HPL bottom layer when vacuum pressing the layers of wood onto the form?

Should I cut the wood and hpl into the correct shapes before laminating them together?

*
** Cutting and Routing Edges, Finish coat.*
I did get a router, router table and a edge bit to round top edge but I am wondering i should do this prior to adhereing the HPL base because I dont know how HPL does with the router after being

Thank you for your time and any help, I really appreciate it and will keep everyone updated as my project progresses


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

interesting project with challenges. the thread you linked helped explain your project. wood - i would find a local shop with a planer or sander that can produce thin stock for you - buying veneer to the tune of what you'll need could be $$$$, and ply may not have the flex you need nor the waterproof glue. i would think titebond III would work for you. mold - i would think wood is the way to go. vacuum table - learn how to build one. it appears sander(s) are going to be used in the final shaping.

is hpl for the wear surfaces against sand? what is the vinyl for?


----------



## MHoffmann (Sep 21, 2011)

Now I am brand spanking new to wood design, however I do know a little about composites. 

The process you are considering is used all the time in the composite world. I would suggest starting there and learning what goes into vacuum molding. 

I would also suggest that you do all finishing (sanding, edge forming, etc) after the vacuum process. Because layers will shift after forming. 

In fact I wouldn't even cut the general shape until you have formed the curves you want/need. 

Again I don't know all that much about wood, but when we form composites. We leave plenty of excess and form into the curve we need and then trim it to the size we want. 

Also something easier to work with and really nice to form composites with is machinable foam. 

Hopefully this helps a little. Keep us updated. Thanks.


----------



## cleanbeachgroup (Sep 17, 2011)

*Some Design progess, thanks for replies!*

Hey guys, thanks for the advice.
Timpa- I like the advice about the planer, It seems most hardwood suppliers in my area only have veneer that is too small or 1/8" ply in the size i need but thats too thick. I've decided to press 1/16th in plys. I will have to contact my local mill to see if I can get some made or something. We'll see how that goes, this project will be stretching into next spring. I hope to have prototype to ride next march. I will look into the titebond, BUT, I need a glue that has high resistance to heat/warping due to the sun and people leave their boards sitting out. 

Vinyl is for making a vacuum bag? I need more info on vacuum tables. I've read the joe-woodworker one donno if i like that design. I kind of was going for the vac bags because I want to get multiple bags and forms so I can press 3-4 boards at once, and making a table kind of defeats the space saving/maximizing production goal. The HPL is for against the sand yes. It seems to be a good high wear material that has worked for others and slides good on sand. I'm open to suggestions that are cheaper and equally durable for bottoms PLEASE!

Mhoffman! _ I agree SO much. The FORM will be the most daunting task. I am exploring both getting some foam machined (i like this idea best but its most expensive I think?) so its a perfect curve. Next option is getting wood machined, and building it them together, 
i made my own drawing of the form i think i wanna make. Its very similar to the one on the link I originally included.

I have decided I am going to press full panels, use my jig saw (band saw one day) and cut it out, then use the router table i bought and a roundover bit.... make a thicker board that has the shape I want.... attach it on top and use that as a guide to trim the edges! baM! sanding, sealing, done.
I attached a pic of a board that works, I am trying to make a similar one to. and also a drawing of the board starting out


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Interesting, I would love to see pictures of your progress

Check out this link for more mold ideas: http://diyskate.com/mold_02.html


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

I buy 5 FT x 5 FT 1/8" Baltic Birch 3 ply for $17 and 1/4 for $25.


----------

